# OK, I'll Say It



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

If Pritchard either trades the number one pick or keeps it and drafts Durant over Oden, it will be the worst decision in the history of this franchise.

Period, end of story. 

How is that for subtle?

Seriously, is there any legitimate reason not to draft Oden at this point?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Worse than letting Joe Kleine get away?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

If KP doesn't pick Oden he should be fired.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

While I'm not a believer in this theory myself, I think an argument could be made for the addition of Durant making this team 1-5 stronger next season, than Oden would.

Starting Aldridge at Center, keeping Zach at the Power Forward, with Durant at the Small Forward to go along with Roy and Jack in the backcourt, makes a lot of sense to me. The Blazers have signed Pryzbilla to a fairly substantial contract (for a back up center at least), so one would think that a LA/Pryzbilla rotation, with Zach and Outlaw at the PF spot and Durant at the SF for the next 5 years is a very nice option to have.

Now this of course is leaving out the possibilty of trades, which will most likely happen, but had the Blazers recieved the number 2 pick in the lotto would anyone be disappointed about building around LA/Zach and Durant?

Durant is one hell of an offensive player, and Aldridge might turn into a top 5 center in this league...Maybe leaving LA at the 5 and having Duran at the 3 makes the Blazers stronger in the long run

Just playing devils advocate here...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

as nice as durant zach lma looks on paper...the twin tower possibility of oden and lma is just too tempting to pass up :drool: I have this feeling that Oden may be the best center....ever(when its all said and done)


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Good points made jwhoops, however I still agree with Papa....it would be one of the worst decisions in this club's history.... up there with MJ...


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

dbl post


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Worst decision in club history was trading Moses Malone before the 1976-77 season.

But .... I don't think you have anything to worry about. If Quick is to believed, Pritchard is coming around on Oden and realizes how special he can be. Scorers come and go -- big men like Oden are truly rare.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I don't think Pritchard will wind up picking Durant. If he does, it could mean one of a few things - for some reason, the Blazers are trading with Seattle (who would, of course, pick Oden), or it means that Pritchard & co. discovered something distressing about Oden's health that makes him a risk, or it's because the Blazers were absolutely floored by Durant, after getting a better chance to see both of them. 

I see all three of those scenarios as highly, highly unlikely, but not impossible. I tend to think that if the Blazers choose Durant instead of Oden, then KP will have a *lot* of explaining to do. Perhaps he'd have a good explanation. I just don't think it'll come to that. The Blazers are taking Oden (I still have to shake my head in disbelief that Portland got the #1 pick in one of the best drafts ever!).


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

OntheRocks said:


> Good points made jwhoops, however I still agree with Papa....it would be one of the worst decisions in this club's history.... up there with MJ...


I still don't think our choice in the MJ draft was a bad move at the time, but that's not something worth rehashing given our present exuberant circumstances.

As far as on topic, I tend to agree with the original post. If we draft Durant, I'll try really hard to accept it, and trust KP, but I don't know if it'll be possible. As mentioned before, good wings come and go very often, but a truly great big man is rare, and with as much hype/potential as Oden has, it'd be ludicris(spppp?!) to pass on him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wastro said:


> If Quick is to believed, Pritchard is coming around on Oden and realizes how special he can be.


Was Pritchard in the Durant boat for a while?


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Samuel said:


> Was Pritchard in the Durant boat for a while?


It's been my impression that Pritchard has been hinting all along he was leaning towards Oden.
For instance, the remark about how "one player has the potential to be an NBA scoring-champion",
while another player has the potential to be an "NBA champion". 

Obviously, he's not going to just come out and state all of the team's intentions.

I'm not worried at all about the possibility of NOT selecting Oden.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

There is no explaining away not taking Oden. Period!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

papag said:


> If Pritchard either trades the number one pick or keeps it and drafts Durant over Oden, it will be the worst decision in the history of this franchise.
> 
> Period, end of story.
> 
> ...


Is there any reason to believe there's even a small chance that Oden won't be the pick?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

c_note said:


> Obviously, he's not going to just come out and state all of the team's intentions.


I've never understood why he won't just say we're taking Oden. Why does it matter? Didn't Toronto annouce they'd take AB? It's not like we're trying to fool someone drafting before us. I don't see any potential gain.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Draco said:


> I've never understood why he won't just say we're taking Oden. Why does it matter? Didn't Toronto annouce they'd take AB? It's not like we're trying to fool someone drafting before us. I don't see any potential gain.


Yea, I'm not quite sure. I think it's just team policy not to discuss any possible future deals/player movement/draft stuff. I believe they have regretted doing so in the past, or at least information has leaked that they wish hadn't. Only thing I can think of.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Draco said:


> I've never understood why he won't just say we're taking Oden. Why does it matter? Didn't Toronto annouce they'd take AB? It's not like we're trying to fool someone drafting before us. I don't see any potential gain.


I agree. I remember when Orlando won the Shaq lottery and right then and there Pat Williams (it was him, right?) held up a Magic jersey with O'Neal on the back. At the lottery! And remember, this was a draft with Alonzo Mourning and everybody's college player of the year Christian Laettner.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

socco said:


> Is there any reason to believe there's even a small chance that Oden won't be the pick?




A small reason if nothing else. 

1. Durant will probably be more marketable
2. Portland absolute glaring hole is at SF
3. Pritchard might think Aldridge is the center of the future
4. Oden demands that teammate Conley jr is added or he won't sign


I mean sure there are reasons, just not any that make it ok for passing on Oden.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Draco said:


> I've never understood why he won't just say we're taking Oden. Why does it matter? Didn't Toronto annouce they'd take AB? It's not like we're trying to fool someone drafting before us. I don't see any potential gain.


One idea being thrown around is that KP is using "Bait and Switch." Teams calling to ask about #1 are being rerouted to conversations about other players. Don't know if it's true or not, but it's plausible.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Draco said:


> I've never understood why he won't just say we're taking Oden. Why does it matter? Didn't Toronto annouce they'd take AB? It's not like we're trying to fool someone drafting before us. I don't see any potential gain.




KP has on several occasions said "why should I help the other teams" I would assume that by telling them who we are drafting it would be helping them. You can say it's either Oden or Durant, but by saying "We are taking Oden". Then other teams might not be as willing to give up later lottery picks because they might think we would be taking Conley or whatever. 

The other thing is that he probably hasn't made up his mind yet. Oden is the obvious choice in most peoples eyes, but if he comes in and says "honestly, I really don't want to play in Portland" and Durant comes in and says" I've already been looking at houses because this is where I want to play my entire career" then maybe Oden isn't the obvious pick for Portland. I think they will draft Oden, but he certainly could draft Durant. I mean he was far and away the best player in the country last season.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

to quote Don Coreleone, never let anyone outside the family know what you're thinking.

as a gm, the default should always be secrecy, unless you can think of a good reason to go public. I can't think of a single good reason for KP to announce that he will take Oden, other than to placate nervous Blazer junkies like me. and that's just not reason enough.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

There really isn't a valid reason for him not to say who he is taking #1. If he was going to trade it then maybe but even then really saying who he's going to pick won't effect any deal except for maybe Seattle. I can see not wanting to say anything until he at least sees Oden and Durant just in case Durant blows him away, but once he makes his decision there is no reason not to say who the #1 pick is going to be.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

OK, I'll say it... since we arent trading the #1 pick or taking Durant over Oden, the point of this thread is?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

socco said:


> Is there any reason to believe there's even a small chance that Oden won't be the pick?


Well, Durant is still scheduled for at least one workout here this month. So I'm guessing there is still a chance.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Look at it this way. What ADVANTAGE is there to coming out and saying we are taking Oden? I don't see any.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

papag said:


> Well, Durant is still scheduled for at least one workout here this month. So I'm guessing there is still a chance.


It should be interesting to see what Durant's effort/performance is at that workout. It'll be the first time he has something to prove in a basketball setting since Texas lost in the tournament.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

papag said:


> If Pritchard either trades the number one pick or keeps it and drafts Durant over Oden, it will be the worst decision in the history of this franchise.
> 
> Period, end of story.
> 
> How is that for subtle?


If I win the lottery, it will be the single luckiest day of my life.

Period, end of story.

I mean, the chance of that happening is just as likely as us passing on Oden.

How is that for subtle?


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

i don't see advantages in pritchard coming out and say who we will pick, but i see several advantages in why he wouldn't:

- if other teams aren't sure we'll pick oden, it makes it more likely we keep randolph. randolph's value in a trade increases if other teams think we want to keep him.

- if other teams think we might draft durrant, it makes them think our need to add a quality sf aren't as great. more leverage for us.

- it makes the fanbase talk. more stories for us.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Passing on Oden isn't an option. Going for Durant would be a PR nightmare and piss a lot of people who bought tickets after the draft lottery.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> I have this feeling that Oden may be the best center....ever(when its all said and done)


good god man !!!.....he has`nt even done much at college level and your already proclaiming him up there with wilt and kareem 

If there was`nt such a hype machine surrounding oden,kevin durant would be a stonewall no 1 pick,he put up incredible numbers on a bad team against every single opponent he faced...by rights durant should be a no-brainer.


----------



## SamOwie (Jun 6, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> KP has on several occasions said "why should I help the other teams" I would assume that by telling them who we are drafting it would be helping them. You can say it's either Oden or Durant, but by saying "We are taking Oden". Then other teams might not be as willing to give up later lottery picks because they might think we would be taking Conley or whatever.
> 
> The other thing is that he probably hasn't made up his mind yet. Oden is the obvious choice in most peoples eyes, but if he comes in and says "honestly, I really don't want to play in Portland" and Durant comes in and says" I've already been looking at houses because this is where I want to play my entire career" then maybe Oden isn't the obvious pick for Portland. I think they will draft Oden, but he certainly could draft Durant. I mean he was far and away the best player in the country last season.


Exactly right, saying flat out who we are taking at #1(even if there is no doubt) effects what teams think we are going to do with other potential picks. There's no reason to give our competitors ANY edge, no matter how small. Keep them off balance just one iota as long as possible as often as possible. So far KP has the makings of a cutthroat winner to me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> good god man !!!.....he has`nt even done much at college level and your already proclaiming him up there with wilt and kareem
> 
> If there was`nt such a hype machine surrounding oden,kevin durant would be a stonewall no 1 pick,he put up incredible numbers on a bad team against every single opponent he faced...by rights durant should be a no-brainer.


Exactly, on a bad team. Oden took his team to the finals with a injured hand most of the season, what did Durant do? Score a lot of points and second round elimination.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

puhleeze,oden played with conley jr,cook and ron lewis

durant played with nobody 

kobe bryant could`nt have got texas past round 2


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> puhleeze,oden played with conley jr,cook and ron lewis
> 
> durant played with nobody
> 
> *kobe bryant could`nt have got texas past round 2*


Exactly.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

wastro said:


> Worst decision in club history was trading Moses Malone before the 1976-77 season.


Silly notion.

Things worked out fine that year.

Keeping Malone would have meant no title for Portland.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> kobe bryant could`nt have got texas past round 2


That's ridiculous. Kobe is capable of scoring 50 on a regular basis in the NBA. Nobody in college--let alone on USC--would be able to slow him down.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> That's ridiculous. Kobe is capable of scoring 50 on a regular basis in the NBA. Nobody in college--let alone on USC--would be able to slow him down.
> 
> Ed O.


Ya, no doubt! Kobe would average 50 against college defenses. Look at what Carmello did for Syracuse. We all know Kobe is more of a complete player than Melo.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think it's a combination of many things that have already been mentioned here, and probably a couple that haven't:

1. No advantage in announcing the pick at this point. Why tip your hand if you don't have to?
2. The "bait & switch" angle.
3. Policy.
4. Gamesmanship.
5. Following process (evaluate the players, look for BPA and/or best fit vs. need, pick that guy). This is the first draft KP will make on his own. As such, it can be looked at as a "trial run" of his process (which he - and we all - hope will yield us many, many more quality players over the coming years. And as such, better to work the kinks out now than have them cause problems (bad picks) later on down the line.
6. Respect. For both players. Why announce your pick or even make up your mind before the actually working the players out (or even before the draft)? That would be incredibly humbling to the guy you decide not to pick, and that's not too classy.

I'm sure I could think of more.

I'm also sure KP will pick Oden, unless there is some major problem the rest of the world isn't aware of right now.

PBF

PS: Worst decision in franchise history wasn't taking Bowie over MJ. It was (in hindsight) taking Bowie over Hakeem. We had Drexler at the time. Didn't need MJ (or expect him to rise to the level he eventually did). Meanwhile, Sabas was being held up in good ol' USSR and we needed a Center badly. Should have taken Hakeem.

PPS: I simply can't imagine how bonkers the Rose Garden will go when we pick Oden #1... or how bonkers (the other kind) the Rose Garden will go if we pick Durant #1...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> I think it's a combination of many things that have already been mentioned here, and probably a couple that haven't:
> 
> 1. No advantage in announcing the pick at this point. Why tip your hand if you don't have to?
> 2. The "bait & switch" angle.
> ...


 We didn't take Bowie over Akeem, we lost the coin flip and ended up with the 2nd pick. Houston took Akeem with the 1st.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

graybeard said:


> We didn't take Bowie over Akeem, we lost the coin flip and ended up with the 2nd pick. Houston took Akeem with the 1st.


That damned coin made the decision for us.

PBF


----------

